# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  OFRECEMOS QUINUA ORGÁNICA CERTIFICADA Y CONVENCIONAL PARA EXPORTACIÓN

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Ofrecemos quinua blanca, roja y negra para exportación, sujeto a disponibilidad en el momento. Empresa con planta propia certificada (HACCP), campos con certificación orgánica para la campaña 2014 (Ceres), y certificaciones de comercialización (USDA Organic, EU y Kosher)  *100 % granos de quinua peruana*  :First:   *Precio:* Solicite su cotización actualizada *Forma de pago:* 100% CAD 
¡Garantía de calidad y seriedad!  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe   IMG_20140116_114047.jpg IMG_20140116_114441.jpg IMG_20140116_115118.jpg IMG_20140116_115607.jpg IMG_20140116_114539.jpgTemas similares: VENDO QUINUA NEGRA Y ROJA ORGANICA CERTIFICADA OFRECEMOS QUINUA DE EXPORTACIÓN (ORGÁNICA y CONVENCIONAL) SE BUSCA PRODUCTORES PARA CADENA DE SUPERMERCADOS " PLAZA VEA " y PALTA HASS ( CONVENCIONAL Y ORGANICA ) PARA EXPORTACION quinua orgánica y convencional quinua orgánica y convencional

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Tenemos disponibles para negociar 100 TM de quinua blanca orgánica (certificada): 
Variedad: Blanca (INIA Salcedo)
Procedencia: Puno
Disponibilidad: Inmediata   *Precio FOB Callao: US$5,700 x TM (en base a una orden de 1 FCL de 20 TM) * 
En julio tendremos para negociar 200 TM más de orgánica. 
Podemos enviar muestras y ustedes asumen el costo del envío. Si se cierra algún contenedor, se les reembolsa el costo del envío. 
Saludos

----------


## Lolo Ramos

Estoy preparando 10 hectáreas de terreno en Trujillo para cultivar quínua. ¿estoy en el tiempo de poder hacerlo o debo esperar a noviembre para sembrar?

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estoy preparando 10 hectáreas de terreno en Trujillo para cultivar quínua. ¿estoy en el tiempo de poder hacerlo o debo esperar a noviembre para sembrar?

 Estimado Lolo, 
Consulta en este tema porque yo sólo estoy capacitado para ver temas de comercialización: https://www.agroforum.pe/granos-y-me...del-peru-8578/ 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

LLegaron las muestra de quinua blanca orgánica para enviarlas a los clientes interesados.   *Disponibilidad inmediata:* 100 TM (200 TM más en julio) *Precio FOB Callao:* US$5.70 x KG *Forma de pago:* 100% CAD 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Contamos con 80 TM de quinua blanca trillada (convencional), traída desde Ayacucho y Huancayo, para las empresas interesadas.  *Variedades:* Inia Salcedo, Blanca Junín y Sajama  *Presentación:* Sacos de polipropileno de 50 Kg.  *Precio:* S/.8.80 (puesto en nuestro almacén en Lima)  Quinua Trillada.jpg Quinua Trillada 2.jpg  10338287_608498122579146_8510062650332336568_n.jpg   *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, contamos con una nueva oferta de quinua blanca orgánica certificada:   *Lugar de Producción:* Ayacucho  *Precio FOB Callao:* USD$6,000 x TM  *Volumen:* 2 FCL *Certificación de campo:* CERES (Certificado de transacción) *Certificación de trader:* BCS OKO   *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, tenemos oferta de quinua blanca, roja y negra, tanto orgánica certificada, como convencional para exportación de muy buena calidad. Quinua producida en la sierra de Puno y Ayacucho en Perú.  *Quinua blanca orgánica (certificada por CERES):* USD 6,000 x TM FOB Callao*Quinua roja orgánica (certificada por CERES):* USD 6,800 x TM FOB Callao*Quinua negra orgánica (certificada por CERES):* USD 6,700 x TM FOB Callao *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe  20140908_091847 copia.jpg

----------


## Guimo Tacca

Hola Bruno
en lima donde se comercializa la quinua para consumo nacional.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, esta vez actualizo mi tema de quinua de exportación, pero para comunicarles que una importante empresa agroindustrial del país se contactó con nosotros para solicitarnos quinua como materia prima. Según lo que nos indican, tienen en este momento un importante pedido de exportación y necesitan acopiar quinua de las distintas zonas productoras del país, por lo que hago una convocatoria de productores que estén interesados en esta posibilidad para que me pasen toda la información necesaria para pasar sus propuestas a la empresa exportadora. 
El requerimiento es de quinua blanca, roja y negra, tanto convencional como orgánica. El producto sería analizado antes de la cosecha o en un almacén, pero la quinua no puede haber sido procesada.  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------

richigutierrez

----------


## Grupo MARTIN

Buenas noches Bruno
Al respecto tenemos algunas interrogantes, ¿Esta oferta es por única vez? o será demanda permanente o en todo caso ¿por cuánto tiempo? ¿las condiciones de entrega son cosechada y trillada?, ¿en qué presentación? ¿Aceptan financiar campañas? ¿Qué volúmenes?Sería excelente que pudieran proporcionar más información para evitar que les saturemos el correo con propuestas que no satisfagan sus expectativas.
Saludos cordiales,

----------


## alvaro carbajal

sr cilloniz contamos con quinua blanca sin procesar de ayacucho, cominiquese al correo acarbajal@agroindustriasalencco.com

----------


## Hans Alexander

Estimado Bruno, tengo 9 toneladas de quinua blanca variedad salcedo Inia y es convencional, ojala podamos comunicarnos.
Mi ubicación es en carrereta a Motupe km51 Caserio Anchovira. 
Atentamente.
Hans Vallejos López
RPM *851838
Cel. 978012799

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola a todos, hoy conversé con la encargada de acopio y me ha confirmado su interés, por lo que estamos tratando de establecer una forma para poder trabajar. No tengo el dato exacto de cuánto es el volumen total que requieren ni el tiempo que puede durar la compra, pero he lanzado la cifra de 200 TM para empezar y están interesados. Obviamente la compra dependerá de distintos factores, así que por eso es que necesitamos una modalidad de trabajo. 
Como les comentaba, lo primero que me están pidiendo es la variedad, el volumen y el departamento donde está el campo o almacén (ubicación), aclarando si es producto orgánico (solo con certificación) o convencional. Lo que buscan es quinua trillada sin piedras, pajitas, etc.  
Como varios han respondido a la convocatoria, tengo que ordenar la información de la oferta que hay en los distintos departamentos y los volúmenes respectivos, para presentarla y ver con quienes estarían más interesados en negociar.  
En cuanto al precio, me van a hacer una propuesta dependiendo de la procedencia, para poder iniciar las negociaciones con ustedes. Si ustedes me dan el precio ahorramos tiempo para romper el hielo, así que como prefieran. El pago sería el mismo día, al día siguiente o a los y días, dependiendo de la negociación. 
La quinua que esté cerca a ellos no debería ser mayor problema para que la pasen a analizar, pero la que esté lejos, implicará que deben ser volúmenes considerables para que manden a su personal a analizar el producto. Yo recomendaría a todos los que tienen quinua que la manden a analizar, porque así es más fácil negociar y cerra la venta, pero ya depende de quienes quieran asumir ese gasto para tener algo que mostrar. De todos modos, la empresa realizaría su propio análisis antes de comprar el producto, así que tengan en cuenta que este es un punto importante junto con el precio, y sobre todo, no intenten vender gato por liebre por favor. Por mi parte, voy a solicitar unas especificaciones para que tengan algunos parámetros de referencia y así nos evitemos problemas. 
Por si acaso están buscando como algo especial, quinua orgánica certificada con Fair Trade o Comercio Justo (lo veo complicado todavía). Y no olviden dejarme sus teléfonos de contacto (RPM si tienen) para poder negociar más rápido. 
Saludos y los mantendré informados sobre esta posibilidad.

----------


## luisbarba

Estimado Bruno buenos días , tengo Quinua Inia Salcedo he cosechado una parte (se encuentra sin procesar) y la otra esta para pronta cosecha , la cosecha proviene de San pedro de Lloc - Prov de Pacasmayo en  La Libertad . Me gustaría contactar contigo tengo 5 TN  de producto . 
Rpm: # 959052960 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, sobre la convocatoria de una importante empresa agroexportadora nacional para comprar quinua trillada, les informo que recién hoy hemos retomado contacto con ellos para ver esta oportunidad de negocio, y hemos acordado empezar por las distintas ofertas de quinua producida en la costa norte, donde ellos ya se encuentran acopiando producto. 
Por ello, les comunico que en estos días estaré reenviando la información de los productores de las zonas de Olmos, Chepén, Virú, Trujillo, Chiclayo, etc; para ver de no cruzarnos con los mismos productores que ellos ya han contactado, y así ver la posibilidad de cerrar la venta de su quinua con esta empresa.   
Los que tengan quinua en esta zona y aún no hayan enviado su correo con la información solicitada (variedad, volumen, zona de producción, datos de contacto), pueden hacerlo al siguiente correo: bcilloniz@agroforum.pe. Los que prefieran acelerar un poco la negociación, pueden enviar sus precios, al cual yo le estaré agregando S/.0.05 x Kg para mí; y si tienen un análisis de residuos propio, también sería importante contar con él para generar más interés por su producto. 
Muchas gracias a todos los que han respondido a la convocatoria por el momento, y los seguiré manteniendo informados sobre los avances de esta oportunidad para su quinua, que entiendo es de mucho interés para varios de ustedes.  
Saludos

----------

richigutierrez

----------


## GEMA

Buenas tardes sr, cillóniz, tengo como 10 tm de quinua real, podria contactarme con alguien o esta.misma empresa para poder venderlo proximamente tendre 7 tm mas. Esta cosecha.es de tacna. Mi nombre es esther martinez mi rpm *308025. A la espera de.alguna respuesta.

----------


## Sandra Aguilar Romero

Buenos días Bruno, tengo dos temas y los expongo a continuación:
1) Tenemos actualmente 9 ton de quinua ya procesada que nos la iba a comprar una empresa exportadora y por lo problemas que hubieron se retracto, así que la tengo en un almacén en Lima y estoy a la búsqueda de un comprador es Blanca Junin, grano mediano y nuestro precio seria de 13 + IGV. Si a alguien le interesa de manera seria comunicarse al 992468119 Sandra Aguilar, sobre los análisis de pesticidas no tengo, pero lo acopie de una zona cultivada para la exportación.
2) Estamos pensando sembrar quinua en Ancash Siguas y otras menestras y desearíamos contar con un comprador fijo desde ya, de modo que nos indique que variedad, que pesticidas usar o no y que tipo de menestras le interesaría. Di igual manera comunicarse al 992468119 Sandra Aguilar, de manera seria y formal. Si esta empresa de las 200 ton le interesa nosotros gustosos de cultivar para ellos para la campaña del 2015. 
Gracias por la atención prestada
Ate
Sandra Aguilar 
992468119

----------


## Juani

Buenas Noches Sr. Cilloniz:
Tengo 7.5 ton. de quinua convencional  Blanca - INIA Salcedo, procesada, escarificada, embolsada en envases de polipropileno a razón de 40 kg. cada uno. Zona de producción: Chepén. Mi precio es de S/. 11.00 Kilo.
Gracias por la atención que se me preste. Atte.
Juana Wong. Tel. 044562387. Cel. 948687085 RPM #843719

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

El feriado y ayer me comuniqué con algunos de ustedes para coordinar el muestreo de su quinua. Como les comentaba, recién están muestreando la zona de la costa norte, así que les estaré informando de los resultados de las muestras realizadas para negociar con los productores que hayan pasado satisfactoriamente el análisis de residuos.  
Cuando estén por Lima u otras zonas como Arequipa, estaré llamando a los productores que me respondieron para coordinar el muestreo de su quinua también.  
Tengan cuidado los que estén acopiando, porque por uno pueden perder todos. Lo idea es que sea quinua de un solo campo, que el volumen sea mayor a 15 TM y mejor aún si tienen su propio análisis de residuos. El precio referencial que estarían pagando es de S/.4.00 a S/.6.00 x Kg puesta en su almacén, y el precio dependerá de la calidad del producto y la negociación que se haga. 
Cualquier oportunidad se las estaré comunicando, y la tarea ahora es aprender a manejar muy bien el tema de residuos en quinua para que no sea tan tediosa la venta. 
Saludos

----------

richigutierrez

----------


## FELICIANA

NOSOTROS LO PODEMOS COMPRAR LLEGANDO EN PRIMR LUGAR L PRECIO Y SEGUNDO QUE TIENE QUE TENER EL ANALISIS CONFORME A LEY.
Atte. 
felicana Felx
correo: pais2002@hotmil.com

----------


## enrique_j

Bruno, 
Con respecto al análisis de la quinua que institución recomiendas.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, actualizo la información para contarles que la empresa compradora está necesitando quinua roja en este momento, por lo que si hay productores que tengan de 15 TM para arriba, por favor contactarme para iniciar conversaciones y coordinar el muestreo de su producto. Como siempre, siguen interesados en quinua blanca y negra también, tanto convencional como orgánica, pero también requieren que tengan como mínimo 15 TM para pasar a muestrear el producto. 
Hasta el momento ya me he comunicado con algunos de ustedes que tenían quinua en la costa norte; sin embargo, el tiempo no me alcanza para comunicarme con todos los que me han contactado hasta el momento, por lo que iremos avanzando por partes. En la actualidad me interesaría encontrar productores de quinua roja a nivel nacional, pero también me interesa pasar a coordinar con los productores o proveedores que tengan quinua en Lima o en la zona sur del país, ya que también cuentan con planta de proceso en Chincha. Luego pasaré a coordinar con los productores de Arequipa, Moquegua y Tacna, para finalmente pasar a la quinua de la sierra. 
El precio que están manejando por la quinua trillada en campo o almacén está entre S/.5.00 y S/.7.00, el cual se negociaría luego del análisis respectivo, junto con la forma de pago. 
Si alguien tiene producto orgánico certificado, por favor contactarme también para ver la posibilidad de colocar su quinua a alguna empresa exportadora con las que trabajo. Gracias y saludos.  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## enrique_j

> Estimados, actualizo la información para contarles que la empresa compradora está necesitando quinua roja en este momento, por lo que si hay productores que tengan de 15 TM para arriba, por favor contactarme para iniciar conversaciones y coordinar el muestreo de su producto. Como siempre, siguen interesados en quinua blanca y negra también, tanto convencional como orgánica, pero también requieren que tengan como mínimo 15 TM para pasar a muestrear el producto. 
> Hasta el momento ya me he comunicado con algunos de ustedes que tenían quinua en la costa norte; sin embargo, el tiempo no me alcanza para comunicarme con todos los que me han contactado hasta el momento, por lo que iremos avanzando por partes. En la actualidad me interesaría encontrar productores de quinua roja a nivel nacional, pero también me interesa pasar a coordinar con los productores o proveedores que tengan quinua en Lima o en la zona sur del país, ya que también cuentan con planta de proceso en Chincha. Luego pasaré a coordinar con los productores de Arequipa, Moquegua y Tacna, para finalmente pasar a la quinua de la sierra. 
> El precio que están manejando por la quinua trillada en campo o almacén está entre S/.5.00 y S/.7.00, el cual se negociaría luego del análisis respectivo, junto con la forma de pago. 
> Si alguien tiene producto orgánico certificado, por favor contactarme también para ver la posibilidad de colocar su quinua a alguna empresa exportadora con las que trabajo. Gracias y saludos.  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

 Bruno, 
El precio que mencionas es respecto a la quinua blanca o te refieres solo a la quinua roja?.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bruno, 
> El precio que mencionas es respecto a la quinua blanca o te refieres solo a la quinua roja?.

 De quinua roja convencional trillada. Por la blanca de costa están ofreciendo en S/.4 y S/.6. Y aún no tengo el dato de cuánto estén pagando por las distintas variedades, pero con certificación orgánica, tanto de la costa como de la sierra. Saludos y los mantendré informados sobre los avances o las distintas posibilidades que aparezcan para vender su quinua, porque entiendo que no está siendo muy sencillo colocarla hoy en día.

----------


## Hans Alexander

Estimado Bruno, quería sabes si te llego a tu correo los datos del analisis de mi quinua. 
Saludos.
Hans

----------


## richigutierrez

Estimado bruno. 
Cuando crees que esten por Arequipa, Moquegua y tacna. 
Saludos
Richard.

----------


## jflor7

saludos cordiales:
nosotros por el momento contamos con quinua convencional y organica ( inia salcedo) y estamos pensando en ampliar areas, queria saber si podemos ser proveedores de quinua y que variedad es la que requieren, somos de Arequipa y cuales son los precios que estan negociando.
gracias por su atencion
Jflor

----------


## GEMA

Buenas noches ,, tengo 15 tn de quinua real , si hay alguien interesado , soy productor de tacna, mi correo es gema_20033@hotmail.com y mi cel 952921925 
Saludos
Gloria martinez

----------

